# Never know what your kids will learn



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This lady should be fired. It's obvious she is expressing her feeling onto these kids and their only in 2nd grade. I'm sure this happens even more than we know.

_"Then teacher Shabrina Guerrier led a class discussion on current events in the media, including the death of Michael Brown and the ensuing protests (riots) in Ferguson."_

You?ll Get Why This Police Officer Was Upset When You See What His 2nd Grader Did at Recess | Top Right News


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

She should be more than simply fired.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Fired & loose her teaching credentials for the state.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Could have guessed her race before I read the article. They should teach! Not inflict thier political views on children that are easily influenced. Religious convictions, political views, and social exceptability should be taught at home. But, it is an example of parents not being invlolved with what schools are teaching. I remember when I was in school my Dad never attending a football game, boxing match, or wrestling match that I was in, But he would occasionally just walk in and sit at the back of the class I was in to observe. That and come to get me when I was suspended or in trouble for something.....Which was often. LOL My Mom would do this as well but not as often as I recall. 

This teacher should be fired on the spot. Children are not sent to school to learn how to protest they are there to learn. Yes, she should teach that it is a right to protest once you are an adult and can make an informed decision. No, it is not acceptable to ask children to participate in a protest against something they are not old enough to understand completey. Especially without parental concent! WRONG! We have to look no further then our schools to see why our country is in the shape that it is. Bitch should be fired on the spot!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

She and the principle should be fired, but won't be.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Once again why would we be surprised ? This is what is expect of education today the teacher is doing what she is expected to do and will be held up as a great example.
Indoctrination not education the liberal socialist way


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Once again why would we be surprised ? This is what is expect of education today the teacher is doing what she is expected to do and will be help up as a great example.
> Indoctrination not education the liberal socialist way


Exactly.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Fire her ass


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

This is a great example of why we home school.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Do I see the next candidate for "Teacher of the Year"? As often as things like this happens, or should I say "that we hear about", it can't be an accident.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Auntie said:


> This is a great example of why we home school.


 We kept our children out of public education as much as possible . And now help cover the cost of keeping all grandchildren out of the public system.


----------

